# Jackson Sharp D&RG Observation Car (Bachmann)



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I've got three D&RG steam locomotives. Two are sparkies (AristoCraft and Lionel) and one live steam (Accucraft). I didn't have any D&RG passenger cars until 2 weeks ago when I bought a set of 5 from Mike's Hobby Shop in Porter, TX. I first saw them when Mike had them on display in their boxes at the Plano Train Show (Jan. 16). His vendor booth was so crowded and I was so undecided, that I never got a chance to part with my money. I called Mike the following week and he said those passenger cars were loaded in the front of his trailer for the San Antonio train show. But he would keep them in the trailer and bring them back to his store if I really wanted them. Buy that time I had psyched myself up, and I really wanted them!







The day after he brought the cars back from San Antonio, I was at Mike's Hobby Shop buying the 5 passenger cars.

So much for making a long story even longer, so here is a photo of the Bachmann observation car "RICO" with illuminated drum head and "state of the art" track power pickups for the lighting. 
It would take a 15% downhill grade to get these cars rolling on their own.







It's like full time brakes.










I notice one of the hi-tech "brushes" slipped off the flange of the wheel. Very crude and cheap track power pickup, but very effective. Not a flicker in the car lighting.

For more photos and video clip of the rest of the cars (and derailment by wind storm) click on:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB ball bearing wheels w/power pick-ups. It completely eliminates the drag and the power pick-up is excellent! They're a bit pricey but worth it!


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 16 Feb 2010 07:05 AM 
LGB ball bearing wheels w/power pick-ups. It completely eliminates the drag and the power pick-up is excellent! They're a bit pricey but worth it!
If you look real careful at the photo, in the background at the front of the observation car is an LGB C&S Drover's Caboose. It has those ball bearing power pick-ups you describe. They are as close to "friction free" as anything I've seen in G-gage. If you sneeze 10 feet away, that drover's caboose will start rolling.









Years ago, those LGB ball bearing power pick-up wheels were selling at $25 per axle. I would need at least 2 axles with power pick-up per car, which would make the power pick-ups more costly than the entire car, even with the 1990's pricing.

When I win the lottery, I'll upgrade the power pick-ups.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The prices have come down since then but I do understand where you're coming from!


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 19 Feb 2010 07:18 PM 
The prices have come down since then but I do understand where you're coming from!
I tried seaching the web for the LGB power pickup ball bearing metal wheels and came up with nothing. Do you have any links to dealers for these wheel sets?

If the price is around $20 per axle, I might just go for it.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Try Train Li, Axel has pickup wheels that are better than the LGB ones and i think they are SS.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

   Do you mean these -     http://www.onlytrains.com/model/trains/67403.html   ?     They are just under your $20 per axle.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

The ProLine ProWheels with electrical pickup looks good at $40 for a set of 2.

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/p...p-580.html

Even though they are $1 more per set than LGB, I think I prefer the full SS instead of the LGB plastic core design.

Does anyone have first hand experience with the ProLine ProWheels with electrical pickup?


----------

